# Live bites always bring a smile to my face.



## Sheldon Little (Aug 26, 2009)

Found this online


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Sheldon Little said:


> Found this online


Yep! That was a British football hooligan, finding out the hard way.

This was the before picture:










:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

thats was a disgrace on Scottish football


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Pictures like that just reinforce my comment of: as long as the dog can sink them to the gum line, does it really matter how much pressure there is?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Those grandpa hooligans need to get a new hobby. Just when you think wisdom comes with age, that thought is smashed by a pic like that.

Howard


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

awesome!
now the desktop background on my work computer. can't wait till i get the first comment from a customer.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

aaahh a nice meaty calf sam'ich
my buddy is working his new police dog, certified him in June
I keep reminding him to point the hood of the car at the running bad guy so we get good video

and you know how people like to say 75% of police dogs are shit?
well this is definitely the other 25%


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

I want to see the "after" picture.... after the bite.





Ian Forbes said:


> Yep! That was a British football hooligan, finding out the hard way.
> 
> This was the before picture:
> 
> ...


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Any PSD handler should have plenty of those. Unfortunately we can't share. We get to keep em all to ourselves.=D>


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Any PSD handler should have plenty of those. Unfortunately we can't share. We get to keep em all to ourselves.=D>


That's just wrong Howard  I have some FLIR video but I can't share either ;-)~ Even for black and white video it's pretty graphic.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Any PSD handler should have plenty of those. Unfortunately we can't share. We get to keep em all to ourselves.=D>


Yeah, really not a good idea to share. ha ha. 

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Candy, stop being a baby and post it.....or PM it. : )


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Erica Boling said:


> I want to see the "after" picture.... after the bite.


Here ya go. Looks like he's crying like a baby:










Another one of the 'tough guys' getting out of the way:










:-D

Just to complete the story, the guy getting bitten had previously spent 20 years in prison for murdering his brother-in-law. Subsequently he the hooligan has died at his home in Glasgow..


----------



## Sheldon Little (Aug 26, 2009)

Ian Forbes said:


> Here ya go. Looks like he's crying like a baby:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I never thought I'd get so much of a back story on this. Haha Well Ian thank you for filling so much in.  

Lets get some more live bite pics up here.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: 
Just to complete the story, the guy getting bitten had previously spent 20 years in prison for murdering his brother-in-law.

Well if the brother in law was smacking his sister, I am on his side there.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote:
> Just to complete the story, the guy getting bitten had previously spent 20 years in prison for murdering his brother-in-law.
> 
> Well if the brother in law was smacking his sister, I am on his side there.


More likely that his brother-in-law supported Celtic......


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote:
> Just to complete the story, the guy getting bitten had previously spent 20 years in prison for murdering his brother-in-law.
> 
> Well if the brother in law was smacking his sister, I am on his side there.



Jeff,

IF the victim had of been smacking around the sister. The hooligan would'nt have been charged, CONVICTED and served 20 years for MURDER


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Whatever the details...he now lives forever on the internet as the dumbass who tried to kick a police dog..and fails. LOL Thus providing us all with sick entertainment.

Howard


----------

